# Are tips at risk in other industries?



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Tips (or lack of) are obviously a huge topic on the boards here. With Ubers cultural penetration, especially with the prized demo of millennials, does the lack of tipping pose a threat to the custom of tipping within other industries? As Uber continues to grow, and the riders continue to use it with increased frequency, does the possibility exist that the rider population will start to question whether or not they should be tipping servers and bartenders, bellhops, hairdressers, pizza delivery, etc.?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

I hope so. The tipping culture in this country is absolutely out of control. It used to be you would tip for exceptional service that went above and beyond the normal expectations. Now everyone expects a tip for everything. I don't get a tip at my job nor do I expect one.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

I hope not. Tipping is a part of the culture of this country. Tips are and have always been part of the transaction with certain industries, and exceptional service means exceptional tipping. I don't get a tip at my job, nor do I expect one, since there are already parts of my compensation that are based on whether or not I excel above and beyond "doing my job." I don't want to see tips go away because I want to have a direct influence on the quality of the service I receive.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tipping is just an excuse to pay employees less. 
I worked in a restaurant for $0.50/hr because I received tips. 

Employers should pay people what they are worth and tipping should be reserved for service over and beyond normal. 

Some countries don't tip. You do not tip in China for example.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

There's no need to tip said:


> I hope so. The tipping culture in this country is absolutely out of control. It used to be you would tip for exceptional service that went above and beyond the normal expectations. Now everyone expects a tip for everything. I don't get a tip at my job nor do I expect one.


Ok then, here's a tip. No one cares for your opinion!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok then, here's a tip. No one cares for your opinion!


Your are wrong once again!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your are wrong once again!


Only in your feeble mind.


----------

